# What is Oliva, Valencia like?



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

From another thread someone mentioned Oliva and the price of property being very reasonable, so I checked out the property on Kyero. It is very cheap, so I was wondering why it is so cheap. What is the area in and around Oliva like? Is there much crime in the area, more so than anywhere else? We were focusing our search east of Malaga and west of Banus and never thought of exploring that area. Can anyone shed light on this.

Thanks
Roy


----------



## EmmaNZ (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Roy, I'm currently staying in Daimus which is just up the road and I am wondering the same. In Daimus there are a lot of for rent signs but the beach is out of this world amazing and the streets are clean, people are friendly and the town has the amenities we need. It's so quiet. I would feel completely safe walking here at night on my own. What's the catch?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

It is pretty good area, I live there! lol! Weather is warmest in Spain (in the winter). Big town, halfway between Valencia and Alicante airport. Property in this area is cheap, not just Oliva, but all around the Valencia Comunidad. Lots of expats in Oliva too but not as you will find in Benidorm, Javea, etc.


----------

